# Whiter eyeballs



## teb (Mar 25, 2006)

Does anybody know how to get whitereyeballs? Other than using visine.


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 25, 2006)

dang, I wish. someone please respond!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Mar 25, 2006)

hhmm... i don't know. Visine always works for me.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 25, 2006)

Eye drops like Visine are good for removing redness but are not good to use regularly. My favorite eyedrops are Similasan since they are free of chemicals and will not cause a dependency. The health of our bodies can also be noted in the eye. Yellow in the whites of the eye can signify problems with the liver. I have alot of allergies so my eyes tend to be red alot but the Similasan drops are the best i've found for this. If you don't get any relief or have noticed a recent change in the color, I would definitely consult your doctor. Hope this helps.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Mar 25, 2006)

Are your eyes really red? Or some other color? If they're red it is usually because they're dry. My eyes are always red and dry, and I always get acupuncture to fix dry eyes.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 25, 2006)

Also lack of sleep can contribute to the dryness/redness of the eyes so make sure you're getting plenty of sleep.

If your eyes are red when you wake up, the problem may not be in your eyes but on your eyelids which can be due to a condition called blepharitis. You can treat it by washing your eyelids with warm water at night before you go to bed. Make sure you cleanse the lids so that the debris, oils, bacteria, makeup, and dandruff on the lashes are all removed.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Mar 25, 2006)

They're just dry all the time! I had a really bad eye infection a few years back and they've been dry since. Blepharitis sounds really weird. You mean wash the outside of the eye lids right??


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 25, 2006)

Yes, and focus at the base of the lashline. There are cleansing pads available for doing a cleansing or scrubbing of the eye. It's not as harsh as it sounds, btw. I have used them and they do help if this is your problem.

Here's some more info to better understand what blepharitis is and how to treat it...

http://www.agingeye.net/otheragingeye/blepharitis.php


----------



## suzukigrrl (Mar 25, 2006)

That sounds so scary!! I might have to try it though. The symptoms sound really similar to what I have.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 25, 2006)

It's more common that you might think. I think mine is from eye cosmetics because it seems to improve when I stop wearing them.

Your welcome! Glad I could help.


----------



## LVA (Mar 25, 2006)

ooh ... i've always wanted to know this too ....visine never worked for me. i use Naphcon-A

.. always wanted to go for Similasan just cuz they were one of the more expensive brands


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 25, 2006)

I've used the Similasan eye drops for Dry/Red Eyes, Allergy Eyes, and Computer Eyes. They are all wonderful but I seem to get the most relief from the Computer eye drops. They relieve my tired, strained eyes and eleminate the dryness and redness, as well. I would definitely give them a try if you haven't yet!


----------



## LVA (Mar 25, 2006)

ooh ... thx u! Lisa ... i was wondering about which similasan drops to buy .. !

your awesome! .. .will definitely try out comp eyes ... i'm online so much anyways ....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 25, 2006)

You are mighty welcome! Let me know how you like them.


----------



## sherice (Mar 25, 2006)

I always just used a white eyeliner pencil....it really works and if you want it to look more natural..just smuge it a little...maybe reapply and smudge again.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2006)

Where can I get the Similasan eye drops? Any drug store? Red eyes is my biggest problem especially when I'm at any mall. Lens crafters eye doctor said it could be the air in the mall (every mall, come on). I think it must be the type of lighting used at all malls. Even with my eyeglasses on my eyes turn red, but once I'm out of the building it's gone. Weird huh.


----------



## belisahC (Mar 27, 2006)

*I'm going to try Similisan. I learned when I was a teenager that Visine can cause a 'rebound' effect and your eyes can get even redder so I've stayed away from these products. I'm having trouble staying asleep at night so I think that's the culprit for me. I can probably find advice for that too on this site somewhere! Thanks Lisa*


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 27, 2006)

I've heard that navy eyeliner gives you the illusion of whiter eyes .... I've also heard that lining the inside of your lower lid with white eyeliner works, but if you already have some sort of eye condition (dry or irritated eyes or something) that may just irritate it more!


----------



## lally_mari (May 12, 2006)

ohh wow i need that too


----------



## supergirl (May 27, 2006)

I might try those. I dont really have red eyes but just a few more red veins or something that didnt used to be there


----------



## kenike (May 28, 2006)

you should go to the doctor if your eyes are constantly red and/or infected. putting drops in is just masking a possible problem.

otherwise the cure for red eyes after a night of debauchery or no sleep is visine and blue eyeliner on your top lids only. oh yeah, and sunglasses and a baseball hat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly (May 28, 2006)

I'm a simlison person myself too. Mine are mostly dry eyes. I also had a low grade infection and had debris and actually the first layer of my eye ball had debris and holes in it - nice huh!. My tears also were not staying on my eyes. I had punctal plugs put in to help keep my tears on my eyes. sounds worse that it is.

*****Oh and my eye doctor said take flax oil supplements or fish oil supplements RELIGOUSLY...this helps keep your eyes lubricated.*


----------



## MissGolightly (May 31, 2006)

My Fiance is studying Optometry at University, so out of curiosity, I asked him for his thoughts; he said using drops is not good for daily use, as it can constrict the blood vessels, redness can sometimes indicate blood pressure problems, or as others have said, tiredness can also do this.I'd see your Optometrist/DR...get it checked out.

I also swear by using a white eyeliner pencil...really works to bighten eyes &amp; make them appear larger!


----------



## Liz (Jun 1, 2006)

i need something to make my eyes whiter too. they're kind of cream colored. butwhen i open my eyes wider, the top and lower parts where my lids usually are, are white. lol.


----------



## ivette (Jun 1, 2006)

teb, i heard if u line the inside rims of your eyes w/white eyeliner,

it makes the eyes alot whiter &amp; brighter

i never tried it though


----------



## teb (Aug 30, 2006)

Has anyone tried the Mavala eye-lite drops? I hear that they are awesome they have a blue tint, and make the eyes whiter than any other drops. But I don't think they can be purchased in the USA.


----------



## Heather12801 (Aug 30, 2006)

My eyes are yellow. Not all the time, but about 50% of the time. I was diagnosed with a liver disease when I was 15, and then a different doctor told me I was misdiagnosed and took me off my meds. Now my eyes are yellow again. The tops of my eyes, like under my eyelids, is very white, but the corners of my eyes are very yellow. What do you all think is wrong?? Now I'm a little worried b/c I thought it was common, but most of you girls are talking about having redness in your eyes.....not yellow eyes. I also noticed that every time I see a FOTD, your eyes are so white and mine look nothing like that.


----------



## teb (Nov 15, 2006)

I guess i'll try it. lately I've been putting mineral oil in my eyes and wow it works wonderful for about 2 hours.

Also taking evening primrose oil is suppose to help so I am going to try that as well.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 15, 2006)

Good nutrition and navy blue liner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks for bumping this.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 17, 2006)

No clue!


----------



## mjt55555 (Nov 21, 2006)

wow this became a really interesting thread


----------



## teb (Aug 7, 2007)

One thing that really really made my eyes white is oil pulling with castor oil and also cleaning my eyes with witch hazel and putting a drop of castor oil in my eyes at night.


----------



## candaysee (Aug 11, 2007)

Does anyone know of a flesh(tan) colored eyeliner? I am African American and a whit liner does NOT look good. MAC use to sell one called tendered. Love it! But they discontinued it and have no replacement.


----------



## bulbul (Mar 22, 2008)

I use cucumber for my red eyes ..it does get ride of the redness..just put one slice on each eyes and leave for 5 minutes


----------



## Karren (Mar 23, 2008)

If they are red due to lack of sleep or environmental irritants then otd eye drops should work well... and maybe ya should get some more sleep! lol.. If they are consistantly any other color then I'd go see a doctor and hve them checked out....


----------



## daer0n (Mar 23, 2008)

This is two years old


----------



## magosienne (Mar 23, 2008)

lol, yes it's an old thread.


----------

